# Simple Install on a 2003 Lexus RX300



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Just finished one of the more simple installs in recent times. This is in a 2003 Lexus RX300.

The Goals:

1. Keep a stealthy and low key appearance throughout the car

2. Build a very durable structure in the back as the customer does surfing and there are a lot of very heavy wet and perhaps sandy stuff that gets loaded into the cargo area on a weekly basis.

3. overall nicely balanced system that improves dramatically on the pretty terrible stock setup.

so lets get started.

when it came to signal source, we played around with two options. One is utilizing the stock system, or, using a JDM piece, add a single din headunit in the lower part of the center dash.

After some deliberation, it was decided that we would start off with the stock source, but run a rca cable into the dash area, so if we feel that we need to go that route, the whole process would be simple.

We went with a JBL MS8 for signal processing and OEM interface duties. Another interesting point is that the car doenst have a CD source, the customer replaced the CD changer with an iPod interface as that is all that he listens to. 

here you see the MS8 display in the glovebox and the ipod:










the front stage consists of a set of Seas Lotus Performance 6.5" two way component set. the midbass resides in the stock lower door location, the entire door is sound proofed, and new wires run into the door:










the speaker was then install:



















the passenger side received a similar treatment:




























i also put a little bit of vibration damper around the sepaker and on the plastic storage bin to prevent buzzing of the door card:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

For tweeters, i modified the stock tweeter location at the top of the dash to fit the Seas:



















here are some quick build pics.

the stock tweeters are actually angled on axis at the opposite listener. With the seas tweeter being about 50 percent bigger, i played around with doing the same angle, but it would come out sticking up so much that a lot of the stealthy factor went away. Plus from other cars, i feel the upward facing edge of the windshield location is pretty good.

so here are the stock tweeter mounts:










i then trimmed away the vertical portion and attached the rings:



















then the whole structure was built up using duraglass and filler and then sanded smooth:










and then wrapped in black vinyl:










quick and simple and remains pretty low key.

next are a few wiring pics, on the driver side are the speaker and power cables:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

and on the passenger side went all the ms8 related cables, the rca back up cable for the addition of future aftermarket headunit and speaker cables.

the stock amp is located behind and below the seats, and i tapped the front and subwoofer outputs for signal source, and also the rear speaker wires to output from the ms8 for rear surround:




























Moving on to the trunk, again the idea here is to make it stealthy and also very durable and strong.

here is the view with everything buttoned up, 100 percent stock apperance:










lift up the cargo floor cover, and here is what you see.

the stock storage bin to the right has been maintained, while two Image Dynamics amps, a I5800 5 channel is run in 3 channel mode sending 180 watts rms to each midbass, and 400 watts to the subwoofer, while a I2300 sends 75 wattss to each midbass; the MS8, and an old school image dynamics IDQ10v2 are located to the left. trimmed in a sturdy top floor of black carpet. Eric at ID dug up this oldie but goodie sub for me. ah brings back memories...havent run one of these in 4 years...

now you may notice i didnt touch the stock floor cover. There is a story behind that. initially, i was planning to cut a hole in it over the sub, put in mesh and recarpeted. Well, after the install was done, just of curiosity i played the system with the solid stock cover in place, there was literally no difference in sound! infact, i can swear that on some songs, the sub sounded better with the solid cover in place than wide open. I guess i shouldnt be too surprised in my own car, the sub fires into a solid 1/2" rubber cargo mat and it too sounds better with this solid piece in place...i guess it provides loading...i was mainly surprised because this time, the sub is so close to the board. after making sure the surround will easly clear the bottom of the panel, i left it alone. This also ensures the trunk carpet looks totally stock and there is less chance of water or sand getting into the stereo space.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

just a few quick pics as this install is pretty simple.

the top panel before and after carpet:



















and various wiring pics of the hatch area with and without the stock plastic bin place:





































To be quite honest, i was delighted by how it sounded. Being a stock signal source running only on iPod, i was expecting much. but when all said and done, the stage is nice and deep and wide, center image is a bit diffuse but not terrible, and the overall tonality is quite good. listening to this car truly make me miss my old idqv2...so dry and smooth...just great for a lil 10 

Without another rx install like this for comparison, i cant say for sure how much those two factors are costing the car in overall sq...i was listening to totally uncompressed mp3s though...perhaps i can get him to come out to a meet or comp, so you guys with better ears can take a listen and let me know. 

cheers!

b


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

How do you like the I series amps? We got some and had them mod'd. nice solid amps espec for the price

and if you took the last v2 IDQ10 I am gonna be pissed!!!!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

That's a damned nice install. Simple and clean. I love it!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

I am VERY VERY impressed by the i series. very quiet, plenty of power, and runs cooler than the Q series. i drove it an hour with the music blasting, and when i stopped at the customers place, it was barely warm...i mean seirously, they run cool. and the cost is really nice... out right definition may not be as good as the Q by a tiny fraction, but i dont know if thats the amp or the signal source.

I think i did take the last IDQv2 lol i went down there when i took my socal vacation, was gonna get an id10, but, they were out, and while we got the idq10 rebuild out of the box. i was like hell ya i am taking that!!! i am kind said though, i wish i saved it for our new kia sportage...

I still remember hearing IDQ10s for the first time in your Teg in the parking lot of carnegie mellon lol when was that? 98?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

I dont think I had 10s, I had 12s. only time I used an IDQ10 was when I did it in my dash in my Integra
I had IDQ12s and then the BETA IDmax 12s. then chrome IDmax 12s
then used ID10s in the Eclipse. then 2 ID12s

then IDW15s in the BMW, then 4 IDQv310s...now looking to get an IDQv10 for the new install


----------



## BigBadBakken (Feb 16, 2010)

There is an absolute beauty in the simplicity of your installs. Again, well done man! I really enjoy everytime you post a new install!


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

I love your work! So clean, well thought out and integrated. Keep it up!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

thanks guys. no mic, you had idq10s, i can remember as clear as if it was yesterday, a month later though, you had something else, it was a temp box in the back


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

looks amazing. love the integration of the tweeters on the dash.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> thanks guys. no mic, you had idq10s, i can remember as clear as if it was yesterday, a month later though, you had something else, it was a temp box in the back


i still dont think I did....


----------



## RobertV (Oct 8, 2010)

Nice install Bing, great craftsmanship and attention to detail which is exactly why I turned to you to do my G35. 

NOW ITS MY TURN!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

either one of us has been sniffing too much resin or...both lol


----------



## cannan (Jan 19, 2010)

Looks good. You do some really nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## twing (Dec 21, 2007)

Bing, everytime I see one of your install I get more impressed of your skills Bro, very nice job. Keep then coming!!


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Good work Bing, you've got your method down to a science!


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Man, I love your installs.


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

Nice work as usual, Bing. What size enclosure did you endup building for the sub?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

the enclosure is about .7 cub feet internal volume.


----------



## adobo (Jun 2, 2010)

As the owner of the vehicle featured in this thread, I'd like to share my thoughts and impressions regarding the both the aesthetics and the sound quality of this system.

As Bing stated, one of the goals for this project was to keep things low key and simple. Aside from not wanting to advertise what I have in this car, another reason I wanted things this way is that I actually appreciate a low key and minimalist more than I appreciate eye candy. As the pictures would indicate, when you see the car for yourself, it really looks like a vanilla rx-300. 

So... clean/low key/minimalist/well executed install - check.

When it comes to the sound quality of the system, well, I am several years removed from being a car audio system fanatic. So I guess I have very little to compare to. But for me, the system is absolutely phenomenal. I've seen/heard/sold/installed many car audio systems back in the day. This system is by far the best I have seen and heard. The imaging is not pin point accurate like the system in Bing's car but it is actually really really good. The vocals from every song I listen to seems to be coming from the middle of the windshield. How is this possible in a car without a center speaker anyway? 

With the amount of money that the Seas components cost, I had very high expectations of how they would perform. And they definitely do not disappoint. Many of the songs I have been listening to are ones that I have heard dozens if not hundreds of times. But listening to these same songs is in my car now is like rediscovering them all over again. I am hearing details that I had not heard before.

Regarding the sub - when Bing showed me that 10" old model ID sub, from a distance, it looked like something that came from the swap meet. To be fair, I really did not have close look at it the sub. Bing seemed really jazzed to have the opportunity to put the sub in my car so I went with his recommendation. After all, I really only cared about the end result. 

And what a great decision that turned out to be. That little 10" sub with 400watts pushing it delivers unbelievably musical and articulate bass. 

So... fantastic sounding system - check.

In the months leading up to the install in my car, I read up on the many threads regarding Bing's past installs. Really, all these threads pretty much give glowing reviews of the work that Bing does. Because of these threads, my expectations were set pretty high. And for sure, Bing has exceeded all my expectations.

So in closing, I guess I would say that you should consider me another satisfied customer.


----------



## jorgegarcia (Mar 8, 2008)

adobo said:


> As the owner of the vehicle featured in this thread, I'd like to share my thoughts and impressions regarding the both the aesthetics and the sound quality of this system.
> 
> As Bing stated, one of the goals for this project was to keep things low key and simple. Aside from not wanting to advertise what I have in this car, another reason I wanted things this way is that I actually appreciate a low key and minimalist more than I appreciate eye candy. As the pictures would indicate, when you see the car for yourself, it really looks like a vanilla rx-300.
> 
> ...


Enjoy the heck out of that car.


----------



## Qyota (Oct 29, 2009)

Another fabulous Bing creation! Well done. One question - where'd the spare go?


----------



## jimp (Jul 12, 2009)

DAMN! makes me wanna drive cross country so he could do something for me. Again, very nice work.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

Very nice! 

Subscribed


----------



## adobo (Jun 2, 2010)

Qyota said:


> Another fabulous Bing creation! Well done. One question - where'd the spare go?


Spare? We don't need no stinking spare. 

Bing and I discussed options that would keep the spare tire in the stock location. Unfortunately, the options would come at the expense of preserving the stock look of the cargo area and would also come at the expense of well, containing expenses.

So for all of my short commutes, the spare stays in the garage. When I go on longer drives, I can stick the spare in the cargo area.


----------

